# hairloss from Mod-grf/ipam or ghrp



## alexg554 (Apr 19, 2012)

hey everyone so heres my stats

5 ft 8
195
11%bf bod pod tested

This is my First peptide cycle

Have ran 3 successful cycles before decided to use mod grf and ghrp to recomp while im in my time off.

In my prevoous aas cycles i had noticed mild hairloss from test and major from winny.

I have been on for about 1 month. I took a week off when i left the country on vacation
And switched from ghrp-6 becauae of intense hunger to ipamorelin 

Ive been running 100mcg x3 times each day of both mod grf and ipam. I noticed some hairloss right when i left for vacation, and it slowed down by the end of my vacation to nothing, now ive been back on for not even two days and my hair is falliglng out like crazy anyone know if its because i had to come off and jumped on again and endocrine system is out of wack or something? Or can mod grf cause hairloss, Or is my peps bad.??


----------

